# ISO Chinese BBQ Pork Bun dim sum rec



## lulu (Sep 10, 2006)

Lots of threads have been bringing this all time favourite to my mind.  When I am in London we end up at The New World in Gerard Place (Soho) at least twice a month, usually for a few lunch time dim sum.  According to many this place is home to the best dim sum in the world, lol!  My husband spent a few months in China missing The New World!

This steamed BBQ Pork Bun has a slightly sweet white bready dough surrounding the bbq sweet and savory char sui pork.  The same dough is used to surround lotus paste and also custard in other buns.  I have also had chicken and spring onion in the same type of dumpling.  As well as having them in various dim sum joints I have bought them frozen in Chinese supermarkets, which are good, but I would prefer to make them fresh at home.

Does anypne else know what I mean?  And if so do you have a recipe for it?  I am googling for it too, so if I find anything that looks right I'll post it here.


----------



## riverli (Sep 10, 2006)

i think what you said is [FONT=宋体]包子[/FONT] (bao1 zi5) ,maybe you should called it Bun.


----------



## lulu (Sep 10, 2006)

THAT IS THEM!  Thank you Riverli!  Do you have a recipe for them?


----------



## riverli (Sep 10, 2006)

to prepare this may take some time.i can find how to cook this in chinese .but translate it may spend too much time.i will translate this in the future.because this is truly well taste. i like the good ones too. i can buy some good ones in china now. there are many in my place .but i hear what many foreigners eating in oversea is not so well.  yes ,you can image,the people in oversea maybe not can cook this bun well.

     i know the good ones taste ,but i don't know the taste oversea is. is it the same good as it in homeland?

     i can buy fresh ones.so i don't know the frozen ones taste.i will buy some  taste.after i taste the frozen ones ,i can tell if it is good or not.


----------



## riverli (Sep 10, 2006)

dear lulu,yes i can provide your the method and recipe.but it is not easy.  i must translate the chinese in english.  i will be busy the next 2 days. if you can't googling it .i will do this work as soon as posible.but you must wait for some days.i am sorry.    but i will do my best.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 10, 2006)

Lulu, it's called siopao in Fookien Chinese, meaning hot bun.  I'm sure there are different names for this depending on which Chinese dialect the word was based on.  

There are many variations of siopaos. Some have multiple ingredients like chinese sausage, salted duck eggyolk, chicken meat, roasted pork, etc. Some have steamed ground up pork fillling. Some have sweet paste in them.

I honestly don't hear about people making siopao at home because where I'm from it is easily available, cheap, and guaranteed to be much better than home-made.  This last reason is because I've been told the bun is tricky and quite back-breaking to do (because of all the kneading involved.)  

Making the filling is the easy part.  But the texture and taste of the bun is the first thing Chinese look for in a good siopao.  If the filling is good but the bun is blah, the siopao is judged to be no good.


----------



## lulu (Sep 10, 2006)

Riverli I am sure I'll come with it on google....if I post it you can check to see that you think its good for me!  That will be much easier than translating!


----------



## lulu (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the name, Chopstix, Google is complying more readily now!

Yes, I imagine the dough is hard to knead.  The texture is so even and light.  But I keep my husband on hand for stuff like that.

http://www.recipezaar.com/19512

first ever posted link...hope it works.

I would love to try some different fillings, but I'll settle into getting good at dough and a basis one.

Filling ideas would be gratefully received at any time.


----------



## Ardor (Sep 10, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> My husband spent a few months in China missing The New World!



To be fair, dim sum is more of a Hong Kong speciality.

Other search terms: Bau, baozi, pau, cha siu pau, char sio pao.


----------



## lulu (Sep 11, 2006)

He was in Hong Kong for a month too, same trip!  Thanks for the other search terms.  I am finding quite a few but I'm going to go through them slowly try and separate wheat from chaff...


----------



## XeniA (Sep 11, 2006)

Lulu? You and I have similar taste!

I used to work for a Chinese company in San Francisco and every morning we ordered these in for "coffee" break. (That was the life: on the edge of Chinatown and Little Italy, pork bao on one corner, and fresh panettone on the opposite one! But I digress ...)

You're talking about the steamed ones, right, very soft, pure white dough, tennis-ball size (ish)? The only ones I ever had had a very sweet pork filling, what I now would suspect is hoisin sauce and barbeque'd pork. They were unreal.

I have a couple of recipes for these at home that came from a very authentic source, although I've never tried making them myself so they're not T&T. Shall I try to remember to bring them in for you or have you found what you need?


----------



## lulu (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, its good taste then Ayrton!  And a word of advice as our tatse is so similar: be careful reading VeraBlue's recipes....I want to eat them ALL!  

any way!  Those are them, exactly how you describe.  The sauce I am used to is sweet but not quite so deep as hoisin.  I would be very pleased to see your recipes, but shame on you knowing how could these lillte guys are, having recipes and not making them, LOL!  

I love dim sum of all sorts, but these are the KING of dim sum.  I have to admit that when the husband and I were first in love we ate at dim sum joints every day for a fortnight !  The idea being that you can linger over lunch, et cheaply, as much or little as you like and it became seriously romantic.  Maybe that is why I have such an especial weakness for these buns.  The first time I tried tham was then....I had previosly avoided them thinking they didn't really appeal, but they are heavenly.

I don't much like red bean paste which I have also had in them, but was thinking that marron paste might be interesting to try too.

So, yes -Recipes please Ayrton!


----------



## XeniA (Sep 11, 2006)

You're right of course -- I've just forgotten about them. _Must_ make them!  (But boy ... would I kill for a good dim sum place here in Athens!) Any hints  for where to go in London?

In San Francisco there used to be a locally-famous dim sum place down in the financial district. Ate there several times and loved it all, but just once ate with two friends from college, one Korean. She took over the ordering and the master stroke was crysanthemum tea -- as in, take the lid off the teapot and the whole flower was floating within. I remember it being absolute nectar, but have never had it since ...

(I make a pretty mean pot-sticker and moo shi pork (or duck, even better) ... as long as I'm looking up recipes do you want those too?)

Thanks for the tip on VeraBlue ... I'll check her out!


----------



## lulu (Sep 11, 2006)

Of course...the best place to go in London IS The New World.  Leicester Square tube, its the only restaurant on Gerard place, which leads out on to Shaftsbury Ave.  From Shaftsbury its on the corner where the fire station is...the little road that runs down to Soho's NCP carpark.

Trolley dim sum on three floors from 11 am til 5 or 6pm.  Their may be a little queue, but its well worth it.  Four generations of my husband's family and three of mine have been going there, and it really is excellent.  The best dim sum in UK.  Possibly the world, lol! (Certainly, when coming from NY my in laws go straight to New World from the airport, lol!)

Try the water chestnut gelatine squares too...very good....but not the yam ones, I think they taste like BO smells, lol!


----------



## riverli (Sep 11, 2006)

lulu i find some recipe in google ,you may do stick to it .but i think what you want is an pork ones. yes ,there are many kinds of bao zi,  remember ,the chinese name is bao zi.but i like the pork one.    of course you can get the other kind ones.

       i will ask for the seller what their  filling recipes  .i think i know what are you want,you can just see the step of the recipe i send to you in private mail......the step is the same.   the filling recipe ,  maybe some difficult to you and me.because the filling i made in home are not good as the sellers. lol.


----------



## lulu (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for the PM!  I am very grateful.  I will experiment with the filling, but you are right the pork is the best!


----------



## riverli (Sep 11, 2006)

to do this dim sum is a quite back-breaking  work.you must have much time.
     so i think you can only do it quite few time for good friends. to buy in chinese supermarket is a better way.lol,just like me


----------



## riverli (Sep 11, 2006)

you can change the mushroom to mincing pork,just experiment.my father do the filling with mincing pork,mincing tomato,mincing celery and other ondinary spicy. the taste is good too.    you can experiment .

 we eat them just touch some vinegar .the taste is better .i recommend to you .


----------



## Ardor (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/steamed-buns-chausiubao-mantou-26654.html


----------



## AnnieKyung (Oct 12, 2006)

*White steamed fluffy buns*

I have been introduced to steamed fluffy buns from vietnamese, called banh bao. I think it is very simulare to the chinese baozi. Both in china and in vietnam these buns are pure white. I have tried to make the buns with regular flour from the nearby store, but then my buns turns greyyellowish. I bought some specialflour for chinese steamed buns, in the etnc foodstore in town, and then my buns came out perfectly white.
My cuestion is; is it possible to get purewhite buns wiht recular flour? I make alot of food, and it is inconvenient having to go to the city to by special flour all the time


----------



## Seven S (Oct 12, 2006)

I made these below with the recipe from "Dim Sum - The Art of Chinese Tea Lunch" by Ellen Leong Blonder


----------



## AnnieKyung (Oct 12, 2006)

Did you use regular flour, or did you buy it from an etnic store?


----------



## Seven S (Oct 12, 2006)

AnnieKyung said:
			
		

> Did you use regular flour, or did you buy it from an etnic store?



Hi Annie, I used regular AP flour and they came out fine, however, the recipe called for cake flour which is finer and should give you a lighter texture.  It did point out that you want low-gluten, so if you know the brands your supermarket carries, do some research and buy the one with the lowest gluten content.


----------



## Seven S (Oct 12, 2006)

AnnieKyung said:
			
		

> I have been introduced to steamed fluffy buns from vietnamese, called banh bao. I think it is very simulare to the chinese baozi. Both in china and in vietnam these buns are pure white. I have tried to make the buns with regular flour from the nearby store, but then my buns turns greyyellowish. I bought some specialflour for chinese steamed buns, in the etnc foodstore in town, and then my buns came out perfectly white.
> My cuestion is; is it possible to get purewhite buns wiht recular flour? I make alot of food, and it is inconvenient having to go to the city to by special flour all the time



banh bao is the same, every dialect and region in china has a deviation of the name.  Wikipedia has some interesting info on it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bao


----------



## AnnieKyung (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanx I can now buy the right flour in the store nearby. The flour sells in packets labeled for making light cakes and desserts.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 14, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> Lots of threads have been bringing this all time favourite to my mind.  When I am in London we end up at The New World in Gerard Place (Soho) at least twice a month, usually for a few lunch time dim sum.  According to many this place is home to the best dim sum in the world, lol!  My husband spent a few months in China missing The New World!
> 
> This steamed BBQ Pork Bun has a slightly sweet white bready dough surrounding the bbq sweet and savory char sui pork.  The same dough is used to surround lotus paste and also custard in other buns.  I have also had chicken and spring onion in the same type of dumpling.  As well as having them in various dim sum joints I have bought them frozen in Chinese supermarkets, which are good, but I would prefer to make them fresh at home.
> 
> Does anypne else know what I mean?  And if so do you have a recipe for it?  I am googling for it too, so if I find anything that looks right I'll post it here.



Hope you like the recipe below:

STEAMED BUNS WITH PORK FILLING
200gm roasted pork (Char Siew)
2 spring onions
25ml vegetable oil
2 tsps sugar
50ml oyster sauce
25ml light soya sauce
freshly ground black pepper
2 tsps cornstarch

Dough
100gm sugar
25gm fresh yeast
500gm all purpose flour
1 tsp salt
Makes 8 buns

Cut the pork into small dice and finely chop the spring onions.  Heat the oil in a small pan, add the onions and saute for 1 minute, then add the pork, sugar, oyster sauce, soya sauce and freshly ground black pepper and cook gently for 2 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Mix the cornstarch with a small quantity of cold water and stir into the mixture.  Remove from the pan and set aside to cool.

To make the dough, dissolve the sugar in 100ml of warm water, sprinkle in the yeast, mix well and allow to ferment for 5 minutes.  Sift the flour and salt into a mixing bowl, make a well in the centre and gradually add the fermented yeast.   Stir with a wooden spoon to mix thoroughly, knead firmly for 10 minutes then cover with a cloth and set aside for 45 minutes.  Turn out the dough onto a lightly floured surface and shape into a roll, 50mm in diameter.  Cut the roll into 25mm pieces and flatten out with the hands.

To cook, spoon a small quantity of the pork mixture onto a piece of dough and fold up the edges to form a bun, leaving a small opening at the top.  Place the buns in a tightly sealed container and steam over boiling water for approximately 10 minutes.


----------

